# .22 revolver for my grandma



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

So my grandma is wanting a .22 revolver to carry in her purse. She has a few other pistols but she cannot handle the kick of even a .38 any more. She had a stroke a few years ago but is recovered from it pretty well but she is still kinda weak mainly just bc quit frankly she is old. This will be just a "get off me gun" that will basically just live in her purse and never see the light of day. Looked at the little American arms but they are a little to small plus not to think like this but eventually hopefully a long time from now I will end just getting the gun back so dont want something that ends up being completely useless. She is dead set on a single action revolver.....any recommendations? Sig has a nice one but I am not looking to be spending 300+ on it. Trying to stay more in the 200 or less range being what it is.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Look at Taurus*

I'm not familiar with the model designations of the .22s but I'll bet you can find something in your price range from Taurus.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

SIG has a revolver??


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

kanaka said:


> SIG has a revolver??


no that one isnt a revolver but it is nice. mosquito. I buy a lot of guns but have never really looked at the prices of the little snub type .22 revolvers good grief they are high for what they are. Was expectinga lot of options for around 200$ but I aint found one yet. The tiny American arms ones are cheapest I have seen but they to little.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Surprisingly, most of the snub .22s are more expensive than their .38 counterparts.
I just sold a High Standard snub a couple of months ago that would have been perfect.
I would say look for a High Standard Sentinel but the snubs go for a lot more than the 4" and 6" barrels.
And you might have a problem finding a .22 snub that is single action.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you need a Saturday Night Special. Bad as I hate say it, You might want to look at some of the Pawn Shops or hit a Gun Show.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you sure you mean single action and not double action? She will have to cock it for every shot which may be difficult and time consuming for an elderly lady.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ruger LCP $170. Shoot light loads.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Are you sure you mean single action and not double action? She will have to cock it for every shot which may be difficult and time consuming for an elderly lady.


I agree but she says she wants to have to cock it. Scared of the trigger getting pulled in purse. Realistically even if something was to happen it is extremely unlikely she'd ever get at it anyways. She just wants it in her purse.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Ruger LCP $170. Shoot light loads.


My wife has a ruger lcp but even with light loads the 38 is more than she can shoot. Arthritis and stroke her hands are not strong. She's already got a few 38s and can't shoot em. I really think a .22 is gonna be her only option.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Surprisingly, most of the snub .22s are more expensive than their .38 counterparts.
> I just sold a High Standard snub a couple of months ago that would have been perfect.
> I would say look for a High Standard Sentinel but the snubs go for a lot more than the 4" and 6" barrels.
> And you might have a problem finding a .22 snub that is single action.


Yea I'm seeing that. It doesn't have to be a "snub" just needs to be small enough for the purse but big enough to handle easily and not get lost in there


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Taser


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought a LCR .22 for my GF for christmas. I took her and tried several and settled on the .22 revolver hammerless. I plan on having some custom work on the trigger. She can shoot it and will be more confidence.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> I bought a LCR .22 for my GF for christmas. I took her and tried several and settled on the .22 revolver hammerless. I plan on having some custom work on the trigger. She can shoot it and will be more confidence.


Yea without putting hands on em yet I'm thinking lcr or Taurus ultralight 94. Both higher than what I'm really lookin to spend


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Taser


My daughter has a CWP and likes to shoot.
She can handle a 20 gauge shotgun quite well on the skeet range and can break plenty of clays.

But she is very sensitive to handgun recoil.
Can shoot target 38s in my 6" python, but that's about it.
Not comfortable with any three of my snub 38s, or my glock 17.
So 9mm and a compact 380 ain't going to work.

Got her a real Taser, and she is happy for now.

Have come to the realization she would be best off with a .22 handgun.
I believe it's better to have confidence in and shoot well a lesser caliber than have too much gun.
She doesn't care for double action mode (neither do I)so I'm eventually going to search for a 22.semiauto of carry size that will perform to legit reliability standards.

Want to check out S&W M&P 22.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Might want to look at some .32’s.


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

Heritage Manufacturing revolvers. I sell them for 135 bucks. Great little single action guns. The rr22b4 model has a 4.75 inch barrel. They make a birdhead version that's a little more expensive, but is smaller.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Charter Arms makes an inexpensive .22 revolver. I have no experience with the brand, so I can't say anything good or bad. I just know that they are a good bit cheaper than all the other .22 revolvers I was shopping.

Looking for a similar gun recently, I ended up buying a Ruger LCR in .22.
I got it WAY under MSRP, but it still hurt to pay that much for a .22 revolver.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out the Ruger "LCRx, nice weapon 

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrB...dels.html/RK=2/RS=XKMA303XUOGXyKRSArupAfJZ9.4-

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrB...un-video//RK=2/RS=1bVbhMm0yYQnNwxvACRmzHoHYdY- :thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/111160


https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/193766

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/201640

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Thanks bob. Those are some of the ones I been lookin at. Not to sound cheap....I am cheap though ha.....but as I've said I've been surprised at the prices of the little guns. Prob gonna have to go with heritage even though they a little on the big side for her purse. Haven't looked at the charter ones yet


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You're gonna have to buy her a bigger purse too.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

kanaka said:


> You're gonna have to buy her a bigger purse too.


And a new pair of shoes to march the new purse, you know how that goes 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

One advantage of the Heritage mentioned earlier is that with its longer barrel, it will have better ballistics than a snub nose .22.


----------

